# EFilter Recommendations



## JamesM (12 May 2008)

Are these any good? 

I'm looking at getting the Eheim 2213 or 2214 for my 24x12x15" 18gal. 

Or can you recommend another external filter? Something cheap that isn't going to leak over my new floor 

Thanks


----------



## Steve Smith (12 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*

I've recently bought a 2213 classic for my 27 litre /7 US gallons and its working nicely.  The only thing I would say about the classic is that it is a real real bugger to get primed and running.  I've found that I have to make sure there is water in the inlet hose and in the canister, and even then I have to suck water through manually to get it going sometimes.  Very awkward.

Other than this, it is a nice filter, and I quite like the media basket.  Its a little primative but it works 

You might want to consider something larger than the 2213 which I believe is rated at 400lph?  If you can afford one I'd recommend the Tetratec EX600 or EX700.  Great filters and can be had cheap from Zooplus.co.uk (german site).  About Â£45 inc free shipping after you have taken off the 10% new customer coupon they give too.


----------



## JamesM (12 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*

Thanks Steve.

That Tetratec does look good... saw a vid of the 1200 on the PFK site. Do you know if the spray bar and intake are the same on the 600 or 700 as the 1200? Can't find pics on google so far...

[edit] I take that back, it is the 700 they are showing on PFK >_<

Do you know if the flow can be adjusted though?


----------



## Steve Smith (12 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*

I have an EX700 at home.  Basically the 600 and 700 have 12/16mm tubing and the 1200 has 16/22mm tubing.  So they are the same, just smaller on the 600/700.  I've actually replaced the spraybar on mine with an Eheim kit.  This is mainly for aesthetics as I have 2 filters and the other had the eheim kit.  I got the eheim spraybar with a 2213 classic I bought from aeropars (same sized 12/16mm tubing) so swapped them over so I had the same on both filters on my main tank


----------



## JamesM (12 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*

Nice 

I do prefer the Eheim intake/spraybar, but if the Tetratec is that good I might pick one up... I could always buy an Eheim kit at a later date 

What about flow adjust though, Steve?

Thanks mate


----------



## JamesM (13 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*

Ooooh, another question... Can external filters be used at tank level, or do they have to be underneath?

Thanks


----------



## Steve Smith (13 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*

Well, the Eheim 2213 doesn't have flow adjust.  I tried reducing it by closing the double taps a little and they just leaked.  I guess they are water tight when open or closed but not when half way...

The Tetra doesn't have flow adjustment either, but the taps are better designed so you could adjust it with them.  I tried this and it worked OK.

You can have them next to the aquarium, but need to be below the water line in the tank.  You might find it difficult to prime it at this level though, but once it's going, and provided your hose isn't too long it should work OK.  I prefer to have them below if I can though


----------



## JamesM (13 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*

Under the tank it shall go then 

Thanks for the tap info... My shrimp are a bit fussy when it comes to flow  

I'm gonna put my order in later tonight or first thing for a EX700... might even get two


----------



## JamesM (14 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*

Bought 2 EX700's along with some spare media pads. Less than Â£100 including delivery 

The second unit is going on my living room tank as soon as I get around to redoing it in the summer.

Thanks for your help and advice Steve. If I get problems, I'll come looking for ya... mwhahaha


----------



## Steve Smith (14 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*

No probs   I have been more than happy with my EX700.  My only regret is that I didn't stump up for the EX1200 instead!  It's not that I'm tight, its more that I guilt trip myself and don't spend the extra


----------



## JamesM (16 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*

Wow, they arrived today, first thing. Wasn't expecting them until Monday tbh.

Very impressed so far...  1 unit up and running in less than ten minutes, and very quiet indeed.

Will let you know how it goes... Cheers!


----------



## Steve Smith (16 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*

Excellent, grats!


----------



## JamesM (17 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*

First problem found! 

I found this pic on another forum which should explain... Obviously someone else is having the same problem.






The connection on the intake pipe sits just above the water, and isn't sealed tight, so it sucks lots of air. I've changed the O ring, but the result is the same  Looks like I'll have to get some different intakes, or invest in some glass pipes.

For the size of the filter I expected the flow to be too much, but its perfect on a 2ft tank... a little slow on the 4ft, but after swapping from a 1000lph Fluval 4 internal, anything would seem less powerful


----------



## Steve Smith (17 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*

Can't say I've ever had that problem.  Might be worth seeing if Tetratec will replace it?


----------



## JamesC (17 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*

There do seem to be quite a few of these Tetratec filters that are faulty. You'll need to get a replacement I'm afraid.

James


----------



## JamesM (17 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*

Working on a temp fix for now... might see about getting some glassware from Malaysia soon. I will be contacting Tetra though


----------



## Arana (18 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*

email Polly at TetraUK@tetra.net they do provide an excellent back up service and will post out spares to you the same day.


----------



## JamesM (20 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*



			
				Arana said:
			
		

> email Polly at TetraUK@tetra.net they do provide an excellent back up service and will post out spares to you the same day.


Thank you!


----------



## Egmel (28 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I've recently bought a 2213 classic for my 27 litre /7 US gallons and its working nicely.  The only thing I would say about the classic is that it is a real real bugger to get primed and running.  I've found that I have to make sure there is water in the inlet hose and in the canister, and even then I have to suck water through manually to get it going sometimes.  Very awkward.


Ok to re-prime without sucking you need to do the following...


*1a)* If you are not cleaning the pipework then make sure the inlet pipe doesn't come clear of the water so it's still full end to end.  
*1b)* If you are removing the pipework then once you've cleaned, open the taps and gently put the whole inlet pipe (shepherds crook and all) into the tank until you have no bubbles in it.  Shut off the tap.  While keeping the inlet end underwater return the (closed) tap end to the filter.
*2)* Connect the inflow pipe onto the filter.
*3)* Connect the outflow pipe onto the filter.  
*4)* Open the tap on the outflow side first.  If there is any water in this pipe wait for it to drain into the filter.
*5)* Open the tap on the inflow side next, you should be able to see the water in the outflow pipe raise to the level of the tank as the inflow siphons the water into the filter system.
*6)* Rock the filter back and forth a couple of times to help dislodge bubbles.
*7)* Switch on and relax 
The important thing is to set up the siphon into the filter, for this to work there shouldn't be any bubbles on the inlet side which usually means keeping the inlet in the tank water during the whole process and re-filling it after cleaning.

This theory should work with most non-self-priming filters though I've only got an eheim 2213 to test it on. 

Never had a mouthfull of fishy water yet


----------



## JamesM (30 May 2008)

*Re: Eheim Classics*



			
				Arana said:
			
		

> email Polly at TetraUK@tetra.net they do provide an excellent back up service and will post out spares to you the same day.


Again, thanks for this mate 

I explained I'd cut the pipe to fit the height of the tank, but they're sending a replacement anyway. Top bombing.


----------



## Wolfenrook (31 May 2008)

I'm a big JBL CristalProfi fan myself, and having seen a review for the new ones in this months PFK I am even more impressed.  All of the things that I thought were -ve for the old range have been changed, so now the new ones are self priming, have aquastop etc.

I have to say thoug I still love my old style 250, in the same reviews it would seem that the Superfish Aqua-Pro SP range are identical to the old JBL ones though in every way, even to the inclusion of a plastic lily pipe outlet.  So I would say that these would make a very good alternative for those on a lower budget (the review states that the 1,550 lph model is only Â£96.50).

I know it is too late now, but heh just thought I would give these another mention as they aren't all that well known in the UK yet, and in my opinion they deserve to be.

Ade


----------

